# A different shrimp - Macrobrachium rosenbergii



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

OK all you shrimp lovers, I have a different take on shrimp. Got these guys at Dallas North Aquarium, 6 for $1.12. Yes that is right not a typo. they are sold as feeder shrimp, from a tank in the back room.

They grow fairly large and you can see in my video a mature female with Berries (aka groups of eggs) and a mature male with very long arms.

Yes, they will eat the platties - or anything else that they can catch.

Now in 1/2 of a 55 gallon. down to the last two shrimps.

Unfortunately, they apparently require brackish water for the larvel stages to mature into miniature shrimps.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macrobrachium_rosenbergii

having trouble uploading my mp4 <grrrrrrrrr>

Bob


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

These are mighty fine eat'n. You can post youtube links.


----------



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Sorry the hum is my air pump.


----------



## Uproar (Jan 25, 2019)

Interesting shrimps you got there.


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

These are really amazing and impressive shrimp. 

If you want Macrobrachium shrimp which breed readily and easily in a freshwater tank (like Cherry shrimp), try Macrobrachium dayanum. They are smaller than rosenbergii, but should be similar in behavior and looks otherwise. I had them for a few months, but had to get rid of them as they are not suitable for a community tank at all. 55gal tank should be fine in housing about 10 adults, but you must provide a plenty of cover or else males will fight to death (or at least until one of them loses its arm and learns its place). If possible, have more females than males. Do not put them together with any fish (or snails) you want to keep. They will catch, harm and stress non predatory fish of almost any size. They might look "compatible" when young, but once they're fully grown and mature, their natural instincts show in full scale. Species only tank is the right way for keeping them.


----------



## bobalston9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks. Where could I obtain them?

Bob


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

They are prawn, grow fast and huge and eat everything in the tank until they are all that is left. You have probably already figured this out by now.


----------

